# Fermeture automatique des onglets de Safari



## bourbour (23 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens à vous aujourd'hui pour un problème mineur, mais dont je suis incapable de trouver la réponse !
J'aimerais, si cela est possible, que lorsque je ferme (Pomme+Q) mon navigateur web (Safari) et que 4 ou 5 onglets sont ouverts, il ne l'enregistre pas ! 
En gros, j'aimerais qu'il s'ouvre systématiquement avec 1 seul onglet, qui serait Google par exemple.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## otgl (23 Septembre 2012)

Il faut:

Aller dans &#63743; > Préférences Système > Général.
Si tu es sous Mountain Lion, cocher la case "Fermer les fenêtres à la fermeture d'une application".
Si tu es sous Lion, décocher la case "Restaurer les fenêtres à la fermeture et la réouverture d'apps".


----------



## bourbour (23 Septembre 2012)

Super merci beaucoup !!
C'est dommage, j'aimais bien l'idée sur les autres applications, genre textedit, mais bon, tant pis !

Merci encore !


----------



## otgl (23 Septembre 2012)

Tu peux le faire au cas par cas. Si la Restauration est désactivée dans les Préférences Système, tu peux:

Aller dans le menu principal de l'application.
Maintenir la touche Alt enfoncée. "Quitter" se change en "Quitter et garder les fenêtres".
Cliquer sur "Quitter et garder les fenêtres".
Si la Restauration est activée, tu auras "Quitter et éliminer les fenêtres".


----------

